# Csh - Read Only!!!!



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

Dammit! lol I mean it this time. Both journals will be updated so NO comments in this journal 

*Meal 1* 7:30

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
3 strawberries
1 tbsp gelatine 

Vit C, Vit E, Beta Carotene, Cal/Mag, and a mineral. I usually remember to take them in the morning....just forget at night  Outta multi's, getting more tomorrow prob.

*Meal 2* 10 am

3 oz steak
2 egg whites
1 yolk
4 mushrooms
1/2 cup green beans

*Meal 3* PWO 2:15

4.5 oz chicken
2-3 cups mixed veggies
1.5 tsp olive oil
1 tsp flax
ACV

*4:15*

coffee w/ 1 tbsp cream

*Meal 4* 4:30

Can of tuna
1 tbsp mayo

Had to eat early cause I had to go to work....only to get a call as soon as I was done that my client cancelled 

*mEAL 5* 7:30

1.5 srving protein
1/2 tbsp flax
1.5 cups veggies cooked in butter

*water = * 5 litre


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 21, 2003)

I wanted to tan before my workout because i was so sore, but my client and I went 15 minutes over so I said fuck it...did 2 sets of warm up presses w/ the bar instead...and someone was using the seated BB press...wasn't sure if I should do the seated smith or standing BB?....went w/ standing BB.

*Standing BB Press* bar/12, bar/12, 55/8, 65/6, 65/6...120 RI

*DB Front Raise* 10/8 x 3
*Rope Front Raise* 15/8 x 3...90 RI

*BB Shrugs* W/U w/ 65/10, 135/15, 185/12, 205/8, 210/8  

*Lean Away DB Lateral* 10/8 x 3
*Cable Lateral behind back* 10/8 x 2, 10/10....90 RI

*Seated One Arm Cable Pull* 5/8, 5/10, 5/10
*Lying Rear Raise* 5/8, 5/5, 5/5....90 RI

*Nautilus Press* 65/12, 50/8, 35/10....30 sec RI


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Progress Pics - Side Chest


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Front....


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

I had an awesome arm workout.....FINALLY! 

You CAN get a pump w/ no carbs!  

We got new cambered bars at work too...so I might be able to use them for pressdowns if I warm up enough. I'm convinced I have tendonitis in my left arm at the elbow joint again. Also, my left arm went slightly numb on the overhead extensions...so obviously something's wrong.

Forgot my watch so couldn't time rest....HATE that!

*Rope Pressdown* 50/12, 60/10, 70/8, 75/6
*DB Curl* 10/12, 15/10, 17.5/8, 20/6

*Overhead Extension* 30/12, 35/10, 35/8 + 25/5, 35/7 + 25/5
*2-arm Cable Curl* 50/12, 55/10, 55/8 + 45/5, 50/8 + 40/8

*RG Single Arm Pressdown* 20/12, 20/9 + 10/6, 20/8 + 10/5
*Hercules Curl* 30/8, 25/12, 25/10 + 15/8


25 minutes TC on the elliptical...although it was pretty intense 

I have literally no food in my house...as you will tell from my meals  ...not even protein!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

*Meal one* 

4 oz steak
1 green apple

*Meal two* 

Can of Tuna
2 tsp flax
1 oz cheese  

*Meal three* 

2 whole eggs
5 strawberries
1 scoop protein


*SUGAR!!*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken
1/3 cup mixed berries
1 tsp peanut butter

*Meal 2*

Can of tuna
2 tsp flax 
1/2 cup fibre one
1 tbsp slivered almonds

*Meal 3*

4 oz steak
4 oz sweet potato
1 tsp butter
1 tsp peanut butter

*3 pm*

tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream 

*Meal 4*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies cooked in butter and garlic

*Meal 5*

5 oz ground beef
romaine
1/2 tbsp newmans
1 knife of peanut butter 

*Meal 6*

Fish...forget what kind, it's fatty though...trout?
asparagus w/ butter

*Water* Not enough....3 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 23, 2003)

Tweak B

1650 calories ...6 meals

180 P 30 C 90 F


30P, 15F

Biweekly Carb-ups...in place of meal 6 ..2 times/week

NO NUTS, NO NUT BUTTERS, only 2 T of Cream w/meals per day (no other dairy), and 5 Liters of water min/day 


AND NO CARDIO for at least 6 DAYS! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 24, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
3.5 oz chicken

*meal 2*

5 oz ground beef
broccoli
1/2 tbsp newmans

*Meal 3*

tuna
1 tbsp walnut oil

*Meal 4*

4 oz trout
1.5 cup veggies cooked in butter

*Meal 5*

1.25 srving protein
1 egg
1/3 cup berries

*Meal 6*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp CO
veggies w/ newmans

Total:   1589    
Fat: 92  830  52% 
  Sat: 22  200  13% 
  Poly: 17  155  10% 
  Mono: 21  193  12% 
Carbs: 18  67  4% 
  Fiber: 1  0  0% 
Protein: 175  698  44% 


*water* = 5 litre

I don't think I can go back to chocolate PP...the cookies & cream is too good 



I loved the Dominatrix  ...Fucking hard as hell, but I loved it...I was kinda nervous doing it at first cause everyone was wondering WTF I was doing, lol.

*BB Incline Press* 45/12, 65/10, 75/8, 75/6.....

*Dominatrix* 10lb on cable......10lbDB/8 + 8, 12.5/6 + 5, 12.5/5 + 3

*DB Incline Press* 25/12, 30/10, 30/8

*DB Pullovers* 30/12 x 3


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 24, 2003)

> OK, first you put the leg cuffs on each wrist, leave them loose enough so you can slip out and change partners!
> Then place a flat or low incline bench between the cables, cables on the bottom!
> Get some DB's, the women use 15, 20, 25.. the men vary 20-40.
> OK, with the leg cuffs attached and DB's in your hands, do 8 reps of big stretching flyes (hard contraction), then w/o rest, immediately go to 8 presses, full extension!
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 25, 2003)

Okay....I want the fat the fuck off too 

*PG Pullups* 8, 7, 6, 6...RI 90-120

*RG BB Row* 90/10, 115/8 x 2...180 RI

*One arm DB Row* 30/12, 35/10, 40/8....120 RI

*Cable Row w/ Handles* 90/9, 90/8, 90/8....120 RI

Totally forgot the reps you wanted so I did a penalty exercise 

*Str8 arm pulldown* 60/12, 65/10, 70/9
*One Arm Cable Pulldown* 45/4 + 30/4, 35/8, 30/8....120 RI

*Machine Row* 90/4 + 75/4 + 60/4 + 45/6

*w8ed hypers* 25/15, 25/12 x 2

Was gonna do abs but by the end I just wanted to go home and eat 


*Meal 1*

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2*

1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3* PWO

4 egg whites
2 yolks
1 oz beef
1.5 cups veggies cooked in butter

*Meal 4*

3.5 oz chicken
mixed veggies
1/2 tbsp walnut oil
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 5*

3.5 oz steak
1 cup asparagus
butter

Just ate an hr ago and I'm starving already 

*Meal 6*

2 oz chicken
1.5 oz trout
veggies w/ O&V
1 tsp peanut butter

Total:   1639    
Fat: 89  805  50% 
  Sat: 17  155  10% 
  Poly: 26  231  14% 
  Mono: 21  193  12% 
Carbs: 24  78  5% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 182  728  45% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*Water = 5 litres*


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:15

2 coffee
2.5 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp mixed berries

*Meal 2*

1.25 srving protein
2.5 tsp flax 

*Meal 3* 

6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies cooked in olive oil

*Meal 4*

3.5 oz steak
asparagus 
1 tsp butter

*Meal 5*

tuna
2 tsp flax

*Meal 6*

1 asian pear
6 oz sweet potato
1/4 tsp butter
2/3 cup steel cut oats
1 tbsp peanut butter
banana




*Water = * 6 litre

All vits/minerals taken


*Back Squats* 95/10, 115/10, 135/8, 145/6

*Hack Squats, w8 per side* 45/10, 55/9, 65/8, 65/10

*Leg Extension* 75/12, 90/10, 95/10, 105/8

*Smith Lunges, w8 per side* 20/10, 20/10, 20/8

Those were harder than one leg up! WTF? I could barely do the other leg 

And lunges have to be the single best "non-cardio" cardio ever 

*Abduction* 95/12, 110/12, 125/12, 140/10

*Seated Leg Curl* 90/12, 105/10, 105/8, 105/8


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2003)

Body Report

Um....barely 120....and very cut....

Although my tummy still sticks out from so much food 

Well...diet has sorta gone to hell today 

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1 tsp CO

*Meal 2*

Tuna
1 tbsp walnut oil

*Meal 3*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
handful of walnuts :Isuck:
coffee w/ cream (and caffeine) :Isuckevenmore:
veggies cooked w/ butter and garlic

*Meal 4*

1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
hopefully fresh raw veggies if they have them 

*Meal 5*

5 oz ground beef
veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 6*

4.5 oz chicken
1/3 cup berries

Total:   1708    
Fat: 103  930  54% 
  Sat: 16  148  9% 
  Poly: 36  320  19% 
  Mono: 16  144  8% 
Carbs: 22  74  4% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 177  708  41% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Unsatisfactory workout! ...Didn't feel like I could push myself for that extra rep cause of my back...and I had to crouch down inbetween each set to give my back rest 

*Smith Upright Row, w8 per side* 10/12, 15/12, 20/10
*DB Shrug* 60/12, 65/12, 65/12

Only did 65 cause they were hard enough to unrack!

*Cable Lateral, 2 arm* 10/12, 10/10, 15/5 + 10/5
*DB Lateral* 10/8, 10/6, 7.5/12

*Seated Cable Fly on Ball* 5/12, 5/10, 5/10
*Machine fly* 50/10 x 3

The ball was a bad idea but there was no bench nearby

*Seated Front Raise* 7.5/10, 10/10, 10/10

Did I forget to write down front raises or did you just not give 'em to me? 


*Meal 1* 7:30

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
3.5 oz chicken

*Meal 2* 11:30

1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax 
veggies

*Meal 3* 4:00

3 oz steak
veggies cooked in butter
1/3 cup berries

*Meal 4* 7:00

5 oz ground beef
bite of a pork chop
veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 5* 10 pm

5 oz steak
veggies

*Meal 6* 11:30

1 scoop protein
2 tsp CO

Total:   1506    
Fat: 83  746  50% 
  Sat: 21  191  13% 
  Poly: 16  147  10% 
  Mono: 15  137  9% 
Carbs: 15  54  4% 
  Fiber: 1  0  0% 
Protein: 174  695  46% 



.........ok, I'm missing a meal...gimme a minute and I'll think of it


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 1, 2003)

*7 am*

2 coffee w/ caffeine
2 tbsp cream

*Meal 1* 8:30

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*10:30*

tsp peanut butter

*Meal 2* 11

Tuna
1/2 tbsp walnut oil
1/3 cup berries

*Meal 3* 2:30

1.25 srving protein...chocolate mint 

*Meal 4* PWO 5:30

3 oz chicken
1 egg
salad w/ newmans

*Meal 5*

5 oz steak
2 oz fresh coconut
veggies w/ spinach dip

*Meal 6*

1.5 srving protein
1 oz coconut

*water* = 3 litre

vits w/ meal 2

w/u set of pressdowns: 50/20

*Cambered bar pressdown* 60/12, 70/12, 80/12, 90/10
*Preacher Curl* 30/12, 40/10, 50/8, 50/6

*Single Arm Overhead Extension* 10/12, 12.5/10, 12.5/8
*Alternating DB Curl, seated incline* 12.5/12, 15/10, 20/4

*Parallel bar dips* 14, 14, 12
*CG Smith Press, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/8, 20/7

*Single Arm Cross Body Cable Curl* 30/8, 25/8, 25/8 + 20/4
*DB Hammer Curl* 12.5/8 x 3

*Single Arm Rope Pressdown* 20/12, 25/10, 20/10 + 10/6....no RI
*RG Cable Curl* 35/12, 35/10, 35/10 + 25/6



*ABS*

MB Double Crunch......10/20, 10/18, 10/15.....I think I need to up the w8 here 

One set of swiss ball crunches...but I didn't wanna push my back

Knee ups off bench, 5lb in feet.....20, 20, 15

Oblique Raise off back extension bench....no w8  ....20 x 2


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
Coconut!

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
salsa
coconut! 

*Meal 3*

4 oz steak
1 oz cheese
1 tsp peanut butter 

*Meal 4*

Can of tuna
1/2 tbsp walnut oil
veggies w/ spinach dip

*Meal 5*

1.25 srving protein
1 egg 
1 tsp CO
3 tbsp berries

*Meal 6*

1 banana
1 tsp peanut butter
10 oz SP
1/2 cup SCO

Total:   2394    
Fat: 106  952  42% 
  Sat: 43  387  17% 
  Poly: 15  137  6% 
  Mono: 24  218  10% 
Carbs: 176  598  26% 
  Fiber: 27  0  0% 
Protein: 181  725  32% 


*Water* = 5 litres


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2003)

CSH rules....it's time for Skinfolds/measurements! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 3, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:15

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1 oz steak
5 egg whites
1 yolk

* Meal 2*

1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3*

Tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
veggies w/ newmans

*Nibbling*

bite of cheese
oz of coconut

*Meal 4*

4 oz chicken
veggies cooked in Olive oil

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 tsp mayo
veggies w/ spinach dip.

*water = 5 litres*



Total:   1520    
Fat: 92  829  55% 
  Sat: 26  237  16% 
  Poly: 23  205  14% 
  Mono: 19  171  11% 
Carbs: 17  51  3% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 153  614  41% 




*Flat DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/7, 40/4....total spot

*Incline Fly* 17.5/10, 20/8, 20/8

*Dominatrix* 10 + 10/8 + 8, 10+10/7 + 6, 10+10/5 + 5, 10+10/6 + 4

Failure on the last set...how bout failure on EVERY set 

*Smith Incline, w8 per side* 20/12, 25/6, 30/4
*Flat DB Fly* 15/8, 15/6, 15/8

Forgot to do the 606 on the flyes.....and hey!...why don't ya add some more flyes in that workout! 

*Machine flyes* 60/8 + 45/6, 60/7 + 45/5, 55/7 + 30/6


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 4, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7 am

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2* 10:30

1.25 srving protein
2.5 tsp flax

*Meal 3* 1 pm

1.25 srving protein
2.5 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
1 tbsp peanut butter
veggies w/ dip

*Meal 5*

carton of egg whites 

25G protein, 5 g fat

*Meal 6*

4 oz steak
sick amt of veggies w/ newmans
1/4 cup berries
alcohol


Total:   1645    
Fat: 84  754  47% 
  Sat: 13  118  7% 
  Poly: 28  256  16% 
  Mono: 22  196  12% 
Carbs: 25  90  6% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 193  770  48% 


*water=* 4 litre


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2003)

Tweak C

180 P 60 C 72 F 1608 calories...6 meals

Like high day form Tweak "A" above


So "C" is the one we are looking at....one cardio session boosts you by about 50 cal/day...so we can leave 70 C, or trim that down to 60 C or make 5 meals out of it instead....which may suit your work/weekends better


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 7, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7 am

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp berries

*Meal 2* 10:15

1 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo
1 stalk celery

*Meal 3* 1 pm

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4* PWO 4 pm

1.5 srving protein
.333 cup steel cut oats
????...1/2 tbsp flax 

*Meal 5* 7 pm

1 can tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
1/4 cup fibre one
mixed veggies w/ newmans and olives

*Meal 6*

1 can tuna
1 tbsp mayo


Total:   1677    
Fat: 77  691  42% 
  Sat: 7  64  4% 
  Poly: 22  200  12% 
  Mono: 15  136  8% 
Carbs: 64  202  12% 
  Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 188  750  46% 


*Water* = 6 litre

1 green tea


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 8, 2003)

*Meal 1* 8 am

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/3 cup steel cut oats

*Meal 2*10:30

4 oz steak
5 frozen strawberries

*Meal 3*

Carton of egg whites
veggies w/ newmans

*Meal 4*

4 egg whites
2 yolks
green beans

*Meal 5*

Catfish (339cals, 23F, 1C 31P)
1/2 cup rice
1/2 cup veggies
1/4 cup colslaw

Total:   1661    
Fat: 78  702  44% 
  Sat: 16  143  9% 
  Poly: 17  152  10% 
  Mono: 26  234  15% 
Carbs: 76  275  17% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 152  606  38% 


*Water* = 4 litres



*1. Tricep Pressdown* 40/20, 50/15, 80/10, 80/10, 90/8

*2a. Overhead Tricep Extension* 30/12, 35/10, 40/8
*2b. Bench Dips* 45/12, 70/10 x 2

*3. RG Pressdown* 20/12 + 10/8, 20/12 + 10/6, 25/8 + 15/6

*4. EZ bar Curl* 30/16, 30/12, 40/10, 50/8, 50/6

*5a. Incline Alternating DB Curl* 15/7, 15/6 x 2
*5b. BB Curls* bar/5 x 3

*6. Hercules Curls* 30/12 +20/8, 30/10 + 20/6, 27.5/10 +17.5/8 + 10/12


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 9, 2003)

*Meal 1* 9 am

1 tea
1.5 tbsp cream
1.25 sring protein
3 strawberries
1 small apple

*Meal 2* 12

6 egg whites
2 yolks
green pepper

*Meal 3* 3

4 oz chicken
1.5 cup asparagus
1 tsp butter
green pepper

*Meal 4* 5:30

tuna
1 tbsp homemade mayo 
salad w/ flax/vinegar...mostly spinach but a little mushroom and brocoli.

*Meal 5* 8

1 srving protein
1 whole egg
1 tsp CO
4 tbsp mixed berries

*Meal 6*

5 oz steak
1/3 cup berries

Total:   1617    
Fat: 71  636  40% 
  Sat: 20  182  12% 
  Poly: 8  69  4% 
  Mono: 18  163  10% 
Carbs: 49  157  10% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 196  783  50% 



*water* = 4 litre

1 green tea


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 10, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*

tuna
1 tbsp flax/olive oil
1/2 cup rice

*Meal 3*

4 oz chicken
1/2 cup rice
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 5*

4 oz steak
huge salad w/ 2 tsp flax, ACV
1/3 cup berries

*Meal 6*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
spinach
1/4 cup berries


Total:   1696    
Fat: 78  700  42% 
  Sat: 12  105  6% 
  Poly: 29  263  16% 
  Mono: 18  159  10% 
Carbs: 63  228  14% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 183  733  44% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*Water = ...don't know, but not nearly enough!*


I felt really weak and shaky all day...and short of breath. I know I'm supposed to go carb, no carb, but I had two carb meals in a row...it helped 

*1. Flat DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/7, 40/3 , 35/6

*Incline Smith, w8 per side* 10/12, 20/10, 30/5, 30/4 + 20/8 + 10/12

*Swiss Ball Flyes* 20/8 x 2, 20/6
*Incline DB Press* 25/5, 20/7, 15/12.....18 reps, yeah right! Totally underestimated my tired-ness! lol

*Flat bench cable Flyes* 20/9, 15/12, 15/12

No abs


30 brutally long minutes on the bike.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 11, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp mixed berries
1 small green apple

*Meal 2*

4 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

tuna
2 tsp olive oil
1/2 cup rice 

*Meal 5*

3 oz ground beef
3 egg whites
2 cups spinach
brocoli
1/2 cup chopped red cabbage

.....all mixed together 

*Meal 6*

Red Cabbage w/ 1 tsp homemade mayo

2 egg whites
1/2 tbsp CO
1 srving protein
1/4 cup mixed berries

Total:   1620    
Fat: 75  673  42% 
  Sat: 9  79  5% 
  Poly: 24  217  14% 
  Mono: 10  88  5% 
Carbs: 56  201  13% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 182  727  45% 


*Water =* 5 litres


*WG Pronated Pullups* 8, 7, 6, 6.... just realized at was supposed to be NG!

*RG Hammer Pulldown, w8 per side* 45/12, 45/10, 55/8

*One Arm DB Rows* 35/10, 40/8, 40/6, 40/6

*Plate-loaded row, w8 per side* 45/80 x 3

*One arm cable row* 37.5/8, 35/10, 30/10
*One arm Pulldown* 30/10, 35/8, 35/9

*WG Cable Straight Arm Pulldown* 60/12, 70/12, 75/9


*Rverse crunch on decline bench* 20, 12, 10

*Straight leg Raise* 8, 6, 6

*Swiss ball crunch w/ twist* 15 x 3

*Flat crunch w/ twistp* 10 x 2

*Prone Swiss Ball Pike* 8, 6


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 12, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7ish

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
3 tbsp mixed berries
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2* 10:30

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3* 1

5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
veggies

*Meal 4* 4:30

3 oz ground beef
3 egg whites
mixed w/ veggies

*Meal 5* 9 pm

5 oz chicken
1 tbsp flax
veggies

Total:   1428    
Fat: 60  538  38% 
  Sat: 5  46  3% 
  Poly: 19  168  12% 
  Mono: 9  79  6% 
Carbs: 42  155  11% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 177  706  50%


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2003)

*Meal 1* 6:45

2 coffee
2tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/4 cup berries

*Meal 2* 10

4 oz ground beef
1/2 cup rice


The unilateral exercises really fucked my back up!


*1a L/E* 90/10, 105/10, 112/10
*1b Lying L/C* 50/10, 60/10, 65/10

*2 One Legged Leg Press* 90/8 x 3

*3 Hack Squat* 110/10, 130/10, 150/10

*4 Smith Squats, legs forward, w8 per side* 35/12, 40/10, 45/10, 55/10

*5a L/E * except 2-5-2 tempo    75/8 x 3
*5b Sitting L/C * 2-5-2 tempo     90/10 x 3


*Standing DB Calf Raise* 40/13, 40/12 x 2 ....could only do 3 sets, my back hurt too fuking much.

*Seated Calf* 70/12 x 3, 70/10 + 45/8 + 45/6 + 45/6


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 14, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30

1 tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1 egg
4 tbsp berries
1 tsp CO
small green apple

*Meal 2* 10

4 oz chicken
2 tsp olive oil
veggies I think

*Meal 3* 1

1.25 srving protien
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4* PWO 4:30

4 oz steak
1 cup asparagus
1 tsp butter
1/2 grapefruit
tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream

*Meal 5* 7

6 egg whites
1 yolk
salad veggies (w/ spinach  ) w/ 1/2 tbsp flax and ACV

*Meal 6* 10

tea w/ 1 tsp cream
1/4 cup berries
tuna
1/2 tbsp flax

Total:   1626    
Fat: 74  666  42% 
  Sat: 15  138  9% 
  Poly: 26  234  15% 
  Mono: 17  150  9% 
Carbs: 47  156  10% 
  Fiber: 8  0  0% 
Protein: 195  779  49% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 
 Calorie Breakdown 




*water* = 4.5 litres


I think I'm having a heart attack...I've had shooting pains through my left shoulder since the middle of my workout 

I'm off till Monday  

So that leg workout was very wussy yesterday...no Pain 

Good workout.

*Side Lateral Raise* 15/8, 12.5/10, 12.5/10, 12.5/10
*Front Raise* 12.5/8, 10/10 x 3
*Rear Delt Raise* 10/8, 10/10 x 3

*Smith Shrugs, w8 per side * 45/15, 70/12, 80/12

*Smith Upright Rows, w8 per side* 25/6, 20/8, 15/10

First set was a _little_ too much, lol

*DB lean-aways* 10/8 x 3
*Bent Cable Lat.* 10/8 x 3

held the pads for mel...desperately wanted to do 'em myself


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream....+ a drizzle
1/4 cup SCO
1.25 srving protein

*Meal2*

1 egg
1.25 srving protein
1/4 cup berries
1 tsp CO
1 slice of grapefruit

*Water* 2 litres


*bar dips* 14, 12, 14, 12
*Cable curls* 60/12, 60/12, 65/10, 65/10

*Overhead extension* 35/12, 40/10, 40/10
*Incline Curl* 12.5/12, 15/8, 20/6

*Lying Tri* 40/8, 40/7, 40/6
*Preacher Curl*30/12, 40/10, 50/8

*RG Pressdown* 20/12 x 2, 20/10
*Hammer curls* 12.5/12 x 2, 12.5/10

Awesome pump today 

30 minutes skipping.....4-5 minutes on, 2 minutes rest...didn't time work intervals...just went for about one song or till I kept fucking up and needed rest


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 16, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/4 cup SCO

*Meal 2*

1 srving protein
salad w/ flax/walnut/olive oil & ACV
1" of coconut

*Meal 3* *starving*

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
salad as above

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
salad as above
tiny, weeny green apple

*Meal 5*

.....in an attempt to bring P up:
5 egg whites
2 yolks
1 srving Protein

* Meal 6*

3.5 oz chicken

Total:   1672    
Fat: 81  729  44% 
  Sat: 13  119  7% 
  Poly: 27  242  15% 
  Mono: 13  115  7% 
Carbs: 59  201  12% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 181  725  44% 



*Water* 3.5 litres + 1 litre diluted crystal lite


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 17, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:15ish

2 coffee (real)
2 tbsp cream
1/3 cup berries
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2* 10:30

1 srving protein
1 oz chicken
1/4 cup oats
1/2 tbsp CO

*Meal 3*

5oz chicken
2 tsp olive oil
veggies

*Meal 4*

tuna
2 tsp flax
small apple
green beans

*Meal 5*

4 oz steak
1 tbsp oil
veggies

*Meal 6*

1 oz steak
2 tsp CO
1.25 srving protein
celery

Total:   1724    
Fat: 82  739  43% 
  Sat: 21  190  11% 
  Poly: 25  221  13% 
  Mono: 14  122  7% 
Carbs: 61  206  12% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 189  757  44% 



Okay...not sure I can remember all the w8's and reps w/ this workout 

*High cable fly* 40/8, 30/10, 30/10

*low cable fly* 25/12 x 3

*Middle cable fly* I can't remember....I think 30/10 x 3 ????

*low incline DB fly* 17.5/10, 17.5/9, 17.5/8

*Swiss ball db fly* 20/8, 20/7, 20/6

*flat db fly* 15/10, 15/8, 15/8

*flat BB press* bar/25, bar/15

....that would have been easier to do on the smith so I could really rest it, when I was rest/pausing, lol 

*tired*!!!!!!!



Later in the evening...

30 minutes kickboxing....3 minute rounds, 1 minute rest...if I was lucky


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay...proposed meals for today:

*Meal 1*

coffee (real)
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
2 egg whites
1/4 cup berries
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 2*

tuna
2 tsp olive oil
1/2 cup brown basmatti

*Meal 3*

5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
veggies

*Meal 4*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax
small apple
3 oz chicken

*Meal 5*

7 egg whites
1 yolk
veggies w/ 1/2 tbsp flax

*Meal 6*

1 egg
1 srving protein
berries
1/2 tbsp coconut oil


Total:   1648    
Fat: 70  633  38% 
  Sat: 12  106  6% 
  Poly: 20  179  11% 
  Mono: 10  92  6% 
Carbs: 67  239  15% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 193  772  47% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


Water...lost track but pretty high...so thirsty all day...at least 6 litres


Oh yeah....and my  client didn't show...so I did my back workout...only problem was that I didn't actually write it down...cause I wasn't expecting to workout...didn't even have workout clothes w/ me  All I could remember was to do everything w/ RG, and that there was machine rows and straight arm pulldown...I think, lol.

This is what I did:

*Actual chins (on the smith, lol) * 8, 7, 6

*RG Hammer Pulldown, w8 per side* 45/12, 55/10, 55/9

*RG straight bar Cable Row* 80/10 x 4

*Machine Row, high pronated grip* 50/12, 55/12, 60/10

*Low Back Machine* 50/20


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 19, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
3 tbsp berries

*Meal 2*

1.3 srving protein
2 tsp flax
green apple
1.5 cups salad from last night (had O&V)
1/4 cup coleslaw from last night

3/4 cup coffee....black!

....tried not to have the apple cause I really want oats today but I was starving. .....think I'm gonna take an extra tsp of glut today, I feel like someone beat me up...not that I actually know what that feels like, lol.

*Meal 3*

1 scoop protein
1/4 cup oats
3 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp CO

*Meal 4*

4 oz chicken
veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 5*

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 6*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

Total:   1586    
Fat: 64  577  37% 
  Sat: 11  102  7% 
  Poly: 19  170  11% 
  Mono: 10  94  6% 
Carbs: 64  222  14% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 191  765  49% 


water = 5 or 6 litres


Cardio - 25 minutes on elliptical

Did Abs today.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 20, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 tbsp berries
1.3 srving protein

*Meal 2* 9:30  ...i was hungry 

2.5 oz chicken
2 whole eggs
red pepper
1/2 grapefruit

*Meal 3* 12:00pm

5 oz chicken
red and green pepper
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4* PWO 4 o clock

1.25 srving protein
1/3 cup oats
veggies w/ olive oil...didn't measure the oil

*Meal 5* 7:30

3 oz ground beef
4 egg whites
1.5 cup asparagus
1 tsp butter

*Meal 6* 9:30

6 egg whites
 2yolks
1 red pepper
1 green pepper
1/3 cup berries

Total:   1641    
Fat: 69  617  39% 
  Sat: 12  104  7% 
  Poly: 15  132  8% 
  Mono: 14  126  8% 
Carbs: 73  238  15% 
  Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 186  742  46% 


I may get more peppers 





*Safety Squats* 90/12, 140/10, 160/8, 180/8...plus whatever the bar weighs 

*Leg extension* 90/12, 105/10, 110/8

*One legged Smith, w8 per side* 25/10, 35/10, 45/8

*Lying leg curl* 45/12, 45/10 x 2
*Seated Leg curl* 105/10, 105/8 x 2

*Safety Squats* 50/25 x 3


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 21, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30

2 cups coffee
2 tbsp cream
1/4 cup berries
1.3 srving protein

*Meal 2* 11:30

4 oz ground beef
1/4 cup brown rice

....I know...not enough 

*Meal 3* 1

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4* 3 PWO

1/4 cup oats
1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp peanut butter


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 22, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
green apple
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
salsa
1 red pepper


*Meal 3*

Tuna
1 tbsp homemade mayo
1/2 small grapefruit

*Meal 4* PWO

5 oz chicken
2 tsp olive oil
1/3 cup berries
1 red pepper
2 cups spinach




I totally blew biceps because my head was hurting so bad. As soon as I started working bi's I got this power headache 

...and I rearranged the bicep SS


* Triceps*

* 1 Cambered Tricep Cable Pushdown * 50/20, 70/12, 80/10, 90/8, 90/6

* 2   Lying Flat, EZ Extensions* 40/10, 40/8, 40/7

* 3 Dips between benches, w8ed * 45/12, 70/10, 80/10...gonna go for 2 plates next time 

* 4a  One Arm Rope Pusdown * 20/12, 20/10 x 3
* 4b  DB Kickbacks, strong contraction* 8/10 x 2, 8/8



* Biceps*

* 1 Standing EZ Curl * 40/12, 40/10, 50/8, 50/6

* 2 Str8 BB Preacher  * bar/6, bar/5 x 2

* 4a One  Arm DB  Concentr8tion Curls * 10/10 x 2, 10/8 wussed out
* 3 Seated High Incline Hammers* 15/6, 15/5 x 2


* 4b Cambered Cable reverse Culrs* 40/12 ...


Did 15 minutes high intensity (no intervals) on elliptical before my workout.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 23, 2003)

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream

*Meal 1*

1 tbsp cream
1/4 cup SCO
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2*

1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp flax
1/3 cup berries

*Meal 3*

3 oz steak
red pepper
green apple

*Meal 4*

1 tbsp peanut butter 
1.25 srving protein
1/3 cup fibre one 
1 glass diet coke 

*Meal 5*

4 oz lean ground beef
veggies mixed w/ O&V

*Meal 6*

6 egg whites
1 yolk
1.5 oz ground beef
green pepper

Total:   1619    
Fat: 70  633  40% 
  Sat: 7  66  4% 
  Poly: 15  134  8% 
  Mono: 13  114  7% 
Carbs: 84  260  17% 
  Fiber: 19  0  0% 
Protein: 170  682  43% 


*water* = about 5 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 24, 2003)

*Meal 1*

1 cup tea
1/2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1 egg
1/3 cup berries
1 tsp coconut oil
bite of cheese 

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
1 tsp mayo

*Meal 3*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
veggies w/ O&V
1 tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream

*Meal 5*

4.5 oz steak
asparagus w/ 1 tsp butter
2/3 cup berries
spinach w/ BV&O

*Meal 6*

tuna
1/2 tbsp mayo
spinach/veggies O&V

Total:   1653    
Fat: 85  764  46% 
  Sat: 22  197  12% 
  Poly: 18  162  10% 
  Mono: 21  186  11% 
Carbs: 31  99  6% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 195  780  47% 


*Water* ...don't know...5 litres or so.


No sweetners!


K....don't yell at me   ...I didn't do the high rep sets of DP press at the end  I never feel that it does a damn thing for my chest...it's only killing my triceps. So I did one set of 15...and then moved to hammer presses for 2 sets....K?....don't yell K? 

*Low incline DB Press* 25/10, 30/8, 35/8, 40/6 + 20/6, 35/8 + 20/6

*Incline Smith, w8 per side* 20/12, 30/8, 32.5/6 

*Swiss ball 1 1/2 flyes* 15/10, 12.5/12, 17.5/6, 17.5/8....last set was just regular flyes.... I HATE 1 1/2'S!

*Standing Cable Press* 15/12, 17.5/10, 20/8

*Incline DB Press* 20/15

*Incline Hammer strength* 90/4, 70/10



Did 20 minutes skipping (intervals) and 10 minutes rowing this morning.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> *1) Hammer Pulldown* 70/12, 90/10, 110/8 x 2
> 
> *2) MG PG Pulldown* 105/8, 90/10 x 2
> ...




*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein


1/2 tbsp ACV

*Meal 2*

4 oz chicken
red and green pepper
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3* 

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4* PWO

1.25 srving protein
1 egg
1/3 cup berries
spinach w/ 1 tsp oil & V.
red pepper

Glutamine

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies w/ 1 tsp oil & V.
berries

*Meal 6*

6 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp flax...or as much as I could sop up w/ the chicken 

*starving*!!!!!! ....no veggies in the house 

*Confessions*

1 lick of peanut butter
1 handful of cashews  
1 glass of wine

Total:   1763    
Fat: 95  854  48% 
  Sat: 16  140  8% 
  Poly: 30  274  15% 
  Mono: 24  214  12% 
Carbs: 34  120  7% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 186  744  42% 
Alcohol: 10  68  4% 
.

.....yep! I suck!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

Cardio

18 min. rowing
15 min. biking
10 min. skipping

*Meal 1* 7 am

1 tea
1/2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken
1 tsp flax....I think...friggen dumped it everywhere GGRRR

*9:30*

coffee w/ 1.5 tbsp cream

*Meal 2* 10:45

tuna
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3* 1:30

7 egg whites
2 yolks
green apple 
spinach cooked in olive oil/garlic

all vits/glut here too.

*Meal 4*

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax
veggies cooked in olive oil

*Meal 5*

4 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
red/green pepper
green beans

*Meal 6*

1.5 srving protein
1 egg
berries
1 tsp CO

Total:   1550    
Fat: 80  722  46% 
  Sat: 12  111  7% 
  Poly: 28  255  16% 
  Mono: 14  128  8% 
Carbs: 38  131  8% 
  Fiber: 5  0  0% 
Protein: 176  704  45% 



*Water * Low as of yet but working on it. 2 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 27, 2003)

K...that workout is great for someone who's "on"....but not so great for someone who's cutting...I got no pump, no feeling of exhaustion, no OMG I'm gonna die feeling 

*Front squats* 95/10, 115/8, 125/8, 135/6

*Sumo DL* 95/8 x 2, 95/6 x 2   Hate these! Scraped my knee all up too.

*Leg Press*  180/12, 270/10, 340/8

*leg Extension* 105/10, 90/10 x 2

*Seated Curl* 120/10 x 3

Skipped calves.


*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1 sweetner  couldn't do it today..only used 1/2 in each cup though?
3 tbsp berries
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2*

6 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
red pepper

*Meal 3* Pre-legs

1.25 srving protein
2 tsp flax

coffee w/ 1 tbsp cream, no sweetner 

*Meal 4* PWO

tuna
1 tbsp homemade mayo

*Meal 5*

5 oz chicken
2 tsp olive oil
lotsa veggies

*Meal 6*

6 egg whites
3 yolks
green beans

Total:   1523    
Fat: 81  729  47% 
  Sat: 9  82  5% 
  Poly: 22  195  13% 
  Mono: 15  136  9% 
Carbs: 16  59  4% 
  Fiber: 1  0  0% 
Protein: 188  751  49% 



....or I could do 2 yolks in M6 for a calorie total of 1462.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 28, 2003)

It was a good workout considering the state I am in....wasn't very strong though.

*1a) Swiss Ball DB presses* 20/12, 25/9, 30/7
*1b) DB swiss ball seated lateral* 10/10 x 3

*2a) Smith seated press,w 8 per side* 10/12, 20/8, 25/6
*2a) Behind the back cable lateral* 10/10 x 2, 15/8 


*3a) DB hammer grip front raise* 10/10 x 3
*3b) Prone Rear  DB flye* 7.5/8 x 2, 5/10

*4a. BB Shrug* 135/15, 205/10 x 2
*Upright Row* 50/9, 50/8 x 2 

I think I did abs today...yes, I did abs this morning....just had 20 minutes before the next client...so it was a quick one:

3 sets machine crunch @ 65

3 sets hanging leg raise, 12, 10, 10

Twisting crunch on mat, 12 x 3

Oblique Raise, 25/10, 25/8


My legs are also not sore from yesterday...they were sore last night...and I took extra glutamine, and today...nothing! 


*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
4 oz chicken
lick of peanut butter 

*Meal 2*

1.25 srving protein
1 egg
1/2 tbsp CO
berries

*Meal 3* 

1.5 srving protein
1/2 tbsp flax


*Meal 4*

same as 3....I actually just put 3 scoops PP and 1 tbsp flax in and drank only half at a time.

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

K....not quite sure how the whole extra meal got in there


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

High fiber....and I know your tired of vegetable, lower fat, higher carbs

At least 5 grams of fiber per meal....more is better

35 P 25 C 10 F
35 P 10 C 10 F
35 P 25 C 10 F
35 P 20 C 10 F
35 P 05 C 10 F

175 P 90 C 50 F

1510 calories......BUT only 5 meals, so important


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 30, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 tea (w/ sweetner)
1 tbsp cream
1.333 srving protein
1 egg white 1/2 tbsp CO
1/3 cup fibre one

*Meal 2*

4 oz chicken
1 oz steak
1 tsp flax
1 red pepper
handful of fibre one 

*Meal 3* 6 hours later 

1.25 srving protein
1/4 cup oats
1 tsp CO
1 red pepper
1/2 cucumber

*Meal 4*

4 egg whites
 4 oz ground beef
lotsa stirfried veggies

*Meal 5*

5 oz steak
apple

Total:   1536    
Fat: 52  468  31% 
  Sat: 15  139  9% 
  Poly: 5  46  3% 
  Mono: 8  74  5% 
Carbs: 86  255  17% 
  Fiber: 23  0  0% 
Protein: 177  709  47% 
Alcohol: 10  68  5% 

*Confession* 1 glass of wine

*water* 4 litres


K...my left elbow is FUCKED  Even after warming up it hurt to do the cable pushdowns. One arm was bad too. It's only a pronated cable pushdown that hurts it 

One Arm Everything:

*Cable pushdown* 30/8 x 3
*DB Extension* 10/10 x 3
*Rope Pressdown* 30/10 x 3
*RG Cable Pressdown* 25/10 + 15/7, 25/8 + 15/6, 20/10 + 10/7

*Cross Body Cable Curl* 30/8, 25/10 x 2
*Incline DB Curl* 15/8 x 2, 20/6
*Standing Hammer Curl* 12.5/10 x 2, 12.5/12
*RG Cable Curl* 25/12 x 3


20 minutes HIIT on bike

stretching...skipped tanning cause I just wanted to get the fuck out of there.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

*Swiss ball DB Press* 30/10, 35/8, 35/8...only first 6/last set were NG

*Incline Smith, w8 per side* 20/8 x 3 .....no drop

*Decline DB* 25/12, 25/10, 25/8

*Cable flyes - bottom* 20/10 x 3
*Cable flyes - top* 30/10 x 2, 30/8

Crappy, half-assed, sucky, rushed workout...I'm getting sick of Monday's crappy rushed chest workouts 


Had to tan today, so I only had time for 15 minutes of cardio....rowing.

Just had a large coffee w/ cream and a sweetner 



*Meal 1* 7:30

1 tea
1/2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein
1/4 cup oats
1 tsp CO

*Meal 2* 11:15

4 oz ground beef
4 egg whites
red apple

*Meal 3* 2:15

5.5 oz chicken
1/2 cup sweet potato


*3:15* coffee w/ cream & sweetner

*Meal 4* 6:30

5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp oil

1 tbsp peanut butter

Total:   1271    
Fat: 46  416  33% 
  Sat: 6  57  5% 
  Poly: 9  82  7% 
  Mono: 7  60  5% 
Carbs: 80  274  22% 
  Fiber: 12  0  0% 
Protein: 139  556  45%


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 1, 2003)

*6;30*

2 coffee w/ 2 tbsp cream and 1 sweetner

*8:30*

1/4 cup SCO
1.25 srving protein
1/2 tbsp CO

Still hungry so had veggies cooked w/ 4 egg whites

*10:15* 

red apple
tuna
1 tbsp mayo

*1:30*

1/2 large salad made w/ 1.5 tbsp flax
4 oz ground beef

*4*

1.5 oz chicken
various nibblings on raw veggies, including carrots 

*7:30*

1.5 srving protein
other have of salad as above.

*9:45*

4 oz steak
cucumber
green beans
4 strawberries


Total:   1605    
Fat: 72  650  41% 
  Sat: 13  116  7% 
  Poly: 14  129  8% 
  Mono: 12  108  7% 
Carbs: 65  222  14% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 174  698  44% 



*water* = 5 litres


I went to the gym and forgot my workout at home! 

Had to make it up on the fly and couldn't remember everything you want  I did about 20 minutes of interval skipping tonight...I think I have shin splints...hurts like fuking hell.

*NG Pullups* 8, 7, 6

*Smith Pullup, feet on ball* 6x3

*RG Straight Bar cable Row* 90/10 x 2, 90/8

*Standing Single Arm High cable Row* 40/12, 55/10 x 2

*WG Lat pulldown* 90/8 x 3

*Rack Pulls* 95/12, 135/10, 155/10....Forgot my straps and did the 135 w/o them...but had to go get them for the 155, lol. I like those a lot


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 2, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30

2 coffee
3 tbsp cream
4 strawberries
1.5 srving protein

*Meal 2* 10:30

7 egg whites
1 yolk
little bit of salad w/ O&V

*Meal 3* 1:30

1.5 srving protein
1/2 tbsp CO
veggies w/ O&V

*Meal 4* 4

3 oz chicken
2 oz steak
1 tbsp peanut butter 

*Meal 5* 6:30

5 oz ground beef
veggies

*Not supposed to be a meal* 8:30

about 4 oz chicken
2 handfuls of cashews 

*About 10 oclock*

3 oz chicken (about)
bite of ground beef
couple bites of red pepper

*Water= * 7 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7

2 coffee w/ 1 sweetner
3 tbsp cream
5 strawberries
1.5 srving protein

gelatine, glutamine, potassium, multi-vit, beta carotene, Vit-C (1000mg), Vit-E...fuck I take a lot of Vits 

*Meal 2* 10

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
celery

*Meal 3* 1

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax

*Meal 4* PWO 3

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
celery
5 strawberry
2 oz chicken

*Meal 5* 8

tuna
2 tsp flax
green beans
celery
5 strawberries

*Meal 6* 10 ish

3 oz chicken
tuna
veggies
1 tbsp oil

Total:   1477    
Fat: 69  620  41% 
  Sat: 4  37  2% 
  Poly: 31  277  19% 
  Mono: 10  86  6% 
Carbs: 16  54  4% 
  Fiber: 2  0  0% 
Protein: 206  822  55% 


*Water=* 8 litre


1. *Seated Smith Press, w8 per side* 10/12, 15/10, 20/8, 25/6 90RI

2. *DB Shrugs* 60/12, 80/10, 80/8 120 RI

So the 80's were on the bottom rack, but the 95's were above them, and hanging over...I knew I wouldn't be able to get the 80's out w/ the 95's in the way...so I asked some guy to move the 95's so I could get to them 

3a. *DB Lateral* 15/8, 12.5/10 + 10/6, 12.5/10 + 10/6 + 7.5/4
3b. *DB Front* 10/10, 10/8 + 7.5/6, 10/8 + 7.5/6....90 RI

4. *Bent Double Cable Lateral* 10/12, 10/8, 10/9, 10/8..partner RI


5. Rope Pressdown.....60/10 x 2, 50/10 x 4, 40/4....Partner RI

6. Hercules Curls.....25/10 x 4, 20/10 x 6...partner


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 6, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 coffee (w/ sweetner)
2 tbsp cream
1.5 scoop protein (scifit)
1/4 cup oats

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
red apple

*Meal 3*

2 scoops protein (interactive)
5 strawberries
1 tea w/ 1/2 sweetner, 1/2 tbsp cream
broccoli made w/ dressing of mayo/flax/ACV/lemon

*Meal 4*

4 oz steak
veggies

*Meal 5*

Deviled eggs...made w/
7 egg whites
2 yolks
touch of mayo
salsa
one red pepper

*Meal 6*

same as 3 but 1.75 scoops and no tea/cream 

Total:   1668    
Fat: 63  567  35% 
  Sat: 11  98  6% 
  Poly: 11  98  6% 
  Mono: 15  132  8% 
Carbs: 78  270  17% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 192  767  48% 


*Water = 5.5 litres* (two w/ diluted CL)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2003)

*Meal 1* 7:30

1 gree tea
1.75 scoops Interactive PP
1 egg
3 strawberries
1 tsp CO

*Meal 2* 10:30

5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
red pepper

*Meal 3*

1.5 srving scifit
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
salad w/ O&V

*Meal 5*

5 oz steak
asparagus w/ 1 tsp butter
green beans

*Meal 6*

tuna
1 tbsp flax
lotta veggies

Total:   1588    
Fat: 81  726  45% 
  Sat: 17  153  10% 
  Poly: 28  248  15% 
  Mono: 17  149  9% 
Carbs: 18  57  4% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 206  824  51% 


*Water* = about 5 or 6 I think



I had a very shitty spotter, so was only able to get 4 w/ the 40's  I hate that! The Dominatrix was better than the last time I did it, but I totally rested before hand...like set it all up, went pee, came back, rested more, lol. The High incline DB was interesting...I did one "notch" up from 45 degrees.

A.M.

18 minutes on the bike...5 min. W/U, 1:2 w:r intervals
15 minutes on the rower...are we sure this doesn't use ass, lol...I had to stop because my ass hurt so much 

P.M.

*ABS*

3 sets ab machine, 70x12
3 sets MB Crunch, 10/15, 10/12, 10/12
3 sets Kneeups w/ w8 in feet, 5/20, 5/15 x 2
1 set twisting crunch on mat, 15
2 sets twisting crunch on ball

...Ran out to pay the meter.... 

*Low Inline DB Press* 30/10, 35/8, 40/4

*High Incline DB Press* 30/8, 30/8, 25/10

*Flat Dominatrix* 10/8-10/8, 10/8-10/8, 10/7-10/7, 10/6-10/6

*Swiss Ball Fly* 20/8, 17.5/8, 15/8

I was done...tired...whole W/O kicked my ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

*Meal 1* Mmmmm...strawberry pancakes 

1 green tea 
1 egg + 1 white
1.25 scoop Interactive
4 strawberry
2 tbsp ground flax seed

*Meal 2*

3 oz chicken
2 whole eggs

*meal 3*

tuna
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

6 oz ground beef
asparagus w/ butter
1/2 apple

*Meal 5*

6 egg white
2 yolks
1/2 apple

*Meal 6*

3 oz ground beef
1 scoop interactive
1 tsp flax
3 strawberries

Total:   1614    
Fat: 82  738  45% 
  Sat: 14  123  8% 
  Poly: 17  154  9% 
  Mono: 16  141  9% 
Carbs: 43  129  8% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 189  756  47% 

...but a little nibbling on the ground beef 


*Water = 4.5 litres*


...I find it hard to get out of bed w/o the pull of coffee in the morning, lol. I haven't used the snooze in a long time 



*WG Pullups* 6, 6, 5, 4

*High Rope Pull, single arm* 40/12, 50/10, 50/8

*RG BB Row* 95/10, 105/8, 115/6 

*Seated V bar Row* 90/8 x 3
*One arm low cable row, knee on ball* 20/8, 35/8 x 2

That did not do a damn thing for my back...I hope that was your intention? 

*Rack Pulls* 135/10, 155/8 x 2
*Hypers* 12 x 3


20 minutes TC on the bike...w/ a couple intervals thrown in


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 9, 2003)

Today I feel fat and rundown and bitchy and 


*1a. Front Squat* 95/12, 115/10, 135/8
*1b. Smith Squat, w8 per side* 35/12, 45/10, 55/8
*1c. Back Squat* 95/12, 115/10, 135/8

Because of the rack pulls yesterday I didn't think I'd be able to do BB and DB SLDL, at least w/ any sort of quality...so I did seated leg curls instead. I know...wussy for not following the workout...oh well.

*2a. DB SLDL* 50/10, 50/8, 50/8
*2b. Seated Leg Curl* 120/8, 105/10, 90/12

*3. Smith Calves, w8 per side* 25/25, 50/20, 65/15

*Seated Calves* 45/12, 55/12, 55/12 ...20 sec RI



*Meal 1* 8 am

1 green tea
4 strawberries
1 scoop interactive
2egg whites
1 yolk
2 tbsp ground flax

*Meal 2* 10

5 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp flax
red pepper

*Meal 3* 12

1.5 srving scifit
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
veggies stirfried in butter

*Meal 5*

same as 1 w/ veggies and O&V

*Meal 6*

1/2 cup SP w/ cinnamon
1 banana
1 cup oats w/ cinnamon
1 tbsp peanut butter


*confessions* cashews

Total:   2017    
Fat: 89  803  40% 
  Sat: 15  133  7% 
  Poly: 20  184  9% 
  Mono: 22  198  10% 
Carbs: 147  483  24% 
  Fiber: 27  0  0% 
Protein: 180  720  36%


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

*Meal 1*

1 green tea 
1 egg
1.75 scoop Interactive
4 strawberry
1 tsp CO

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3*

5 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp flax
1 red pepper

*Meal 4*

1.5 srving scifit
5 strawberries
veggies w/ flax

*Meal 5*

5 chicken
asparagus w/ butter

*Meal 6*

4 oz steak
veggies w/ O&V

Total:   1523    
Fat: 73  657  43% 
  Sat: 20  179  12% 
  Poly: 20  179  12% 
  Mono: 18  159  10% 
Carbs: 23  80  5% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 198  792  52% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 


*Water* = 5 litres


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

A.M

24 minutes rowing
11 minutes bike

P.M

*1. DB Press* 20/12, 20/12, 25/10, 30/9, 30/8...120 RI

first 3 sets arnolds

*2. DB Ladders* _Set 1_ 4/10, 4/12.5, 4/15, 4/12.5, 4/10
_Set 2_ 3/5, 3/7.5, 3/10, 3/12.5, 3/10, 3/7.5, 3/5
_Set 3_ 3/7.5, 3/10, 3/12, 3/15, 3/12, 3/10, 3/7.5
_Set 4[/b] 6/15, 3/12.5, 4/10, 15/7.5.....120-180 RI

I liked those

*3. DB 45D Front Raise* 10/8 x 3

I didn't know if you wanted my hands at 45 degrees or my arms so I did both

*4a. Cable Upright Row w/ Handles* 80/7, 70/8 x 2
*4b. Upright Row, WG* 50/7, 50/6, 50/5...120 RI

*DB Shrugs* 65/12, 75/12, 80/10...180 RI

I tried what you wanted on the first set, I couldn't get a good grip and the seat was in the way so I stopped at 12. The rest were standing.

*6. Bent DB Lateral* 10/10, 10/8 x 2



*water* = 6 litres_


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

*meal 1*

1 egg
1.5 scoop Interactive
2 tbsp ground flax
4 strawberry

*meal 2*

same as 1

*meal 3*

3 oz chicken
3 egg whites
1 yolk
veggies 

*meal 4*

5 oz chicken
1 oz tofu
veggies w/ O&V

*meal 5*

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
1 oz tofu
veggies w/ O&V

Total:   1438    
Fat: 76  686  47% 
  Sat: 8  76  5% 
  Poly: 17  152  10% 
  Mono: 19  171  12% 
Carbs: 21  59  4% 
  Fiber: 6  0  0% 
Protein: 177  708  49% 


*water= 7 litres*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

Holy christ...you'd think 2.5 hrs at the gym would be enough time to do what I needed to do...but it wasn't! Half-assed stretching, only 25 minutes cardio, and had to do the stand up for tanning(which was probably a good thing).

Had to use the rope w/ the pressdowns, couldn't SS the reverse pressdown w/ the dips, and did an extra drop set of single arm RG pressdowns.

*1. 50/12, 70/7, 60/8, 70/3 + 60/3 + 50/3 + 40/5

2. Overhead DB Extension  30/12, 35/10, 40/8

3. Bench Dips 45/12, 90/8 x 2

4. 2-Arm RG Pressdown 50/9, 55/9, 60/8

Not as good contraction and hard on the wrists

5. CG Bench, 28 per side 15/12, 15/15, 15/18 

6. RG Single arm Pressdown 30/2 + 25/2 + 20/2 + 15/3 + 10/5


1. Standing EZ Curl, Alternating CG/WG 30/12, 30/12, 40/10, 40/10, 40/8, 40/8

I was done after this 

2. High incline Hammer 15/7, 15/6, 15/7

3. Single Arm Machine 30/8, 30/8, 25/9

4a. Straight Bar Reverse Cable Curl 40/9 x 2, 30/12
4b. Cross Body Cable Curl 30/5, 25/5, 20/5 + 10/10

Forgot to use the rope


25 minutes HIIT on bike



Water = 4 litres*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

AM

20 minutes on rower
15 minutes skipping

various ab exercises

PM

*1a. Swiss Ball flyes* 20/8 x 3
*1b. Swiss Ball Press* 30/6, 25/6 x 2

*2. Smith Flat Bench, w8 per side* 20/10, 25/8, 30/6, 30/6

*3a. Flat Bench Cable Flyes* 20/12, 20/12, 25/10
*3b. Machine Press, 8 sec Eccentric* 65/8, 65/8, 65/6

*4. Pushups, feet on swiss ball* 20, 20, 20

*5. Cable Fly, high* 30/8, 25/10, 25/10


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

Pictures....


starting on this page


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Okay...here's what I did, in order...I'm so fuqqing tired 

About 15 minutes of running the stairs...didn't actually time it, but there 3 flights of stairs, but I run them 3 times (3x3) and then rest...so I did 4 sets of those w/ a RI of 120sec.

Then I did 10 minutes on the elliptical...it's all I could handle, I could feel my ass growing 

Then I did 10 minutes on the bike, lol

Then I ate...wasn't hungry at all, but knew I had to or I wouldn't make it through legs.

Then I trained Kendra (the trainer I train) for an hour.

Then I tanned...for 18 minutes only cause I was dying of heat and couldn't stand it anymore...dropped about 8 lbs of water, lol.

Then I did legs...I had no energy for it, it was a great workout, but I was so tired, my w8's are kinda low. And I didn't get to calves...I will do them tomorrow w/ back.

*L/E* 60/20, 45/20 x 3

*One Leg Press* 90/10, 90/8, 90/6

*Single Leg Smith, w8 per side* 25/10, 25/10, 35/8

*Hack Squat* 90/10, 90/10, 90/8

*Seated L/C* 90/10, 105/10, 50/12 
*BB Sumos, 414* 65/8, 65/9, 65/10

Last set of L/C were lying cause someone stole my machine.

Now I should eat but I'm still not hungry 


*Meal 1*

1 tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
1 egg
1.5 srving interactive protein


*Meal 2*

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax

*Meal 3*

4 oz ground beef
brocoli

*Meal 4*

2 tbsp ground flax
1.5 srving scifit
4 berries

*confession*

1 tbsp peanut butter 

*Meal 5*

5 oz chicken
green apple
artichoke
1 tbsp butter

*Meal 6*

3 oz chicken
2 eggs
green pepper

Total:   1495    
Fat: 72  646  43% 
  Sat: 14  130  9% 
  Poly: 11  95  6% 
  Mono: 15  132  9% 
Carbs: 39  125  8% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 183  733  49%


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

My ass is sore today...and I am dragging my ass today! 

*1) WG Chins* 6, 6, 6, 5

*2a) RG pulldowns, hammer strength* 90/8, 90/10, 110/8
*2b) NG pulldowns, cable* 75/12, 75/10, 75/8

*3) Seated rows, V-bar, heavy, high rep finish* 97.5/7, 97.5/6, 60/15

*4a) RG BB row* 95/10, 115/8, 115/6
*4b) T-bar one arms* bar+20/8 x 3

*5a) w8ed hypers* 25/12, 25/10, 25/8
*5b) Standing GM's 65/12, 85/10, 85/8


1a. Smith Calf, w8 per side 45/20, 45/15
1b. Single leg DB 35/8, 35/6
1c. Seated Calf 35/15, 35/15
1d. Reverse whatever it's called 15 x 2



*STARVING* !!!!

Cake at work for the 3rd time this week!!!   It was sooo close, I almost had a piece of fudge....Bastards! *


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

*Meal 1*

1 tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
1 green tea
1.5 srving scifit
4 strawberries
1/2 tbsp flax
2 tbsp ground flaxseed

*meal 2*

5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3*

6 whites
2 yolks
veggies

*Meal 4*

4 oz steak
cucumber
cauliflower
1/2 tbsp butter
green apple

*Meal 5*

2 scoop interactive
1 tbsp flax
veggies

*Meal 6*

1/2 cup SP
1/3 cup steel cut oats
1 scoop scifit
1/2 tbsp butter


Total:   1897    
Fat: 80  717  39% 
  Sat: 17  151  8% 
  Poly: 25  223  12% 
  Mono: 19  170  9% 
Carbs: 110  372  20% 
  Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 189  756  41%



OMG...I'm so fuqqing tired...I feel so weak and small...except for my thick lower half, if that even makes sense 

prone pike plank...10, 8, 8, 8
hanging leg raise....12, 10, 8, 6
decline crunch w/ twist....20, 20, 20, 20
swiss ball crunch....12, 15, 15, 13


30 minutes on the bike...TC...real fuqqing slow


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...had a good workout, 'cept for the end...the TUT on the cables weren't very effective...it wasn't all that hard to hold it there, even once I hit failure on the way up, I could still hold it there once I actually got it up. And I didn't do 4 reps and TUT on the fifth, cause it wasn't enough...I went to failure, and then held the last one.
> 
> 
> ...




*Meal 1*

1 tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
2 oz steak
1 egg
3 yolks

*Meal 2*

1.5 scoop scifit
1/2 tbsp flax
small apple

*Meal 3*

5 oz chicken breast
stir fried veggies cooked in oil

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
veggies w/ 2 tsp flax

*Meal 5*

1.3 srving scifit
1/2 tbsp flax
1 tbsp flax seed
5 strawberries

*Meal 6*

1 scoop scifit
1/2 tbsp butter
5 strawberries
asparagus

Total:   1452    
Fat: 62  557  38% 
  Sat: 10  90  6% 
  Poly: 23  203  14% 
  Mono: 12  108  7% 
Carbs: 49  160  11% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 187  747  51% 


water = 6+ litres


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 decaff
2 tbsp cream
5 berry
1.3 scoop scifit

*Meal 2*

6 egg whites
2 yolks

*Meal 3*

3 oz chicken
1/2 scoop protein
1 tsp flax
veggies
coffee w/ cream

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
veggies w/ 1 tsp flax
1/2 cup rice
2 glasses wine
4 sweet pickles and 3 pickled beets 

*Meal 5*

5 berry
1.5 srving protein
1 tbsp flax
1 tbsp ground flax
veggies

Total:   1399    
Fat: 61  553  39% 
  Sat: 5  49  3% 
  Poly: 18  159  11% 
  Mono: 9  81  6% 
Carbs: 36  127  9% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 153  614  43% 
Alcohol: 17  119  8% 


6 litres of water


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Fuck...I'm so not into my workouts  ...I was glad to get to the gym but once I started working I was just going through the motions

*Rope pressdown* 50/12, 50/12, 60/10, 60/10, 70/8

*CG Bench, w8 per side* 20/10 x 4

*Bench Dips* 45/10, 70/10, 90/10

Shoulders were sore from yesterday

*Cable kickbacks* 10/10, 10/8, 10/10, 10/12

I did another set cause I didn't feel like my tri workout was going well...didn't like the one grip cause I only got 8 on it.


* 2 arm cable curl* 50/12, 55/12, 60/10, 65/8

*Incline Hammer* 15/10, 20/6 x 2

*21's* 30/21 x 3

*Hercules curls* 30/8, 25/10 x 2


So glad for no cardio 

It's 3 o clock...time to coffee  



*Meal 1*

1 tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
6 whites
1yolk
1 oz tofu
small apple

*Meal 2*

5 berries
1/2 tbsp flax oil
1.75 srving of interactive


*meal 3*

5 oz chicken
veggies cookied in butter

*meal 4*

4.5 oz beef
1 green pepper

*Meal 5*

1.75 scoops interactive
5 berries
1/2 tbsp CO
2 tbsp ground flax

*Meal 6*

1 SP ...didn't measure
1/2 cup steel cut oats
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 apple...rob stole my banana 

Total:   1851    
Fat: 71  639  36% 
  Sat: 21  189  11% 
  Poly: 12  106  6% 
  Mono: 17  155  9% 
Carbs: 131  436  25% 
  Fiber: 22  0  0% 
Protein: 172  687  39% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 



*water* = 6+ litres, 4 herbal teas


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

*Meal 1*

tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
6 whites
2 yolks....not omega, I'm sure that will fuk me up
small apple

*Meal 2*

1.3 srving scifit
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3*

tuna
veggies
2 tsp olive oil

*Meal 4*

1.5 srving scifit
1/2 tbsp flax

*Meal 5*

6 egg whites
2 yolks
veggies w/ 1 tsp oil

*Meal 6*

4 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp butter
veggies

*Nibbling*

3 oz ground beef

Total:   1551    
Fat: 78  704  45% 
  Sat: 13  116  8% 
  Poly: 24  218  14% 
  Mono: 16  145  9% 
Carbs: 31  111  7% 
  Fiber: 3  0  0% 
Protein: 184  735  47% 


*Water* 6+ litre


I don't feel like working out today...or ever. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm excited, only 2 weeks left...no, I'm not...I just want the fuking thing to be over now. ...and I am giving up on bringing my abs out, so frustrating...I'm thinking about it so  much now that I can't do it at all 



ok...I didn't get to the last exercise, because Taylor had been home all day by herself (w/ rob sleeping, so not really alone) and I could NOT wake Rob up despite 800 phone calls and an alarm and a page, lol. So I cut it short to come home and check on here 

*low incline smith, w8 per side* 20/12, 25/10, 30/8, 30/7 + 20/6 + 10/12

*Flat DB, NG* 30/8, 35/6, 35/5....last rep on 2nd set and last set were regular grip

*Cable flyes from bottom* 20/12 x 3
*Swiss ball cable flyes* 20/8 x 3

That was awesome 

*Machine Press, 8 sec negative*  75/8 x 3


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

So...I just fucked up my back again!    ...doing reverse crunch on the ball...*never* doing those fukers again!!!

Needless to say, I couldn't do rack pulls...even the cable rows put pressure on it   And now my left elbow seems to be interfering w/ pulling movements too. So it was a frustrating workout, which totally sucks because I had lots of energy...what I could do w/o Pain was good...and I just worked through the elbow pain on the one arm rows.

*Hammer pulldown* 90/12, 115/10, 115/8

*Rope pulldowns* 75/10, 75/8 x 2

Didn't get a good stretch w/ them on the first set, but luckily we just got a new shorter rope this morning, so I stole that from a guy for it, lol...a good exercise, but it literally crushes my fingers together so I can't get good w8 or reps w/ it.

*V-Bar row* 90/10, 90/8, 80/10

This w8 has gone nowhere in a long time

*One arm high pull* 50/10, 50/12 x 2
*seated one arm pull* 30/8 30/10 x 2

*Machine Row* 52.5/12 NG, 60/12 NG, 60/10 PG

*Straight Arm Pulldown* 60/12, 70/12, 75/10



abs in the morning....


*Meal 1* 7

1 tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
1.75 srving interactive P.
5 small wimpy berries
1 egg
medium green apple

*Meal 2* 10

4 oz ground beef
1 red pepper

*Meal 3* 1

coffee w/ cream  

*Meal 4* 3

1.3 srving scifit
2 tsp flax
artichoke w/ butter

*Meal 5* 6

5 oz chicken
veggies w/ oil

*Meal 6* 9:30ish

2.5 oz chicken
5 egg whites
artichoke w/ butter

*Confessions*

2 slices pineapple 
1 oz peanuts

Total:   1537    
Fat: 84  757  49% 
  Sat: 18  158  10% 
  Poly: 17  154  10% 
  Mono: 19  167  11% 
Carbs: 41  137  9% 
  Fiber: 7  0  0% 
Protein: 164  654  42%


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

*Meal 1*

2 decaff
2 tbsp cream
1.3 srving scifit

*Meal 2*

1.25 srving protein
apple
1/2 tbsp CO

*Meal 3*

5 egg whites
1 tsp flax
2 slices tofu
veggies
coffee  *w/cream, I so suck*

*Meal 4*

5 oz chicken
2 tsp flax
veggies

*Meal 5*

1.25 srving protein
1 tbsp butter
artichoke
5 strawberries

*meal 6*

tuna
2 tsp flax
veggies

Total:   1466    
Fat: 71  638  43% 
  Sat: 15  138  9% 
  Poly: 17  152  10% 
  Mono: 9  79  5% 
Carbs: 38  137  9% 
  Fiber: 4  0  0% 
Protein: 174  694  47%


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

*Back Squats* 95/12, 115/10, 135/8, *155*/6 

*Hack Squats, w8 per side* 45/10, 55/10, 65/10, 65/10

*Leg Extension* 90/10 x 3

*Smith Lunges, w8 per side* 20/12, 30/10, 40/8

*Seated Leg Curl* 105/12, 120/9, 120/8

*Abduction* 90/10 x 3

I didn't rest on the abduction, maybe 20 seconds if I was lucky...I didn't want anyone to see me doing them  


And I forgot to say that I rant the stairs yesterday w/ my client...it was the only way I could get her to do it, lol....but just 3 sets...wussy


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh, and guess what we had at work today?....CAKE! ...It's a fuking daily occurance!

Good workout though 

*Seated DB Press* 25/12, 25/10, 30/9, 30/8

* Lean away's* 12.5/10, 10/12 x 2

*Plate front raise* 25/10 x 3

*Prone SB DB Lateral* 5/12 x 2, 7.5/10

*Cable Upright Row* 60/10 x 3...could only get up to my nose 
*DB Shrug* 65/15 x 2, 65/12
*EZ Bar W/G Upright Row* 40/10 x 3

*Machine Press* 50/17 + 35/8


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Funny ...I do that all the time 

*Rope pressdown* 50/15, 50/12, 60/10

*Lying DB Extension* 15/7, 12.5/8, 12.5/8

...didn't know if you want both at once or single, did both

*Bench Dips* 45/18, 45/15 x 2

*Single arm rope* 20/10 x 3
*RG Pressdown* 20/6, 20/5 + 15/5, 15/7 + 10/4

*Standing DB Curl* 12.5/10 x 3

*EZ Bar Curl* 50/7, 50/6 x 2

*Preacher Curl* 40/12, 40/10, 40/8 + 30/8

*Concentration Curls* 10/10 x 3

*Hercules Curls* 25/10, 20/12, 15/20


Did abs too.


*Water* = 8 litre

*Meal 1*

tea w/ 1/2 tbsp cream
1 egg 3 berries
1.25 srving protein
3 tbsp ground flax

*meal 2*

3 oz chicken
coconut

*Meal 3*

same as one but more berries, less flax

*Meal 4*

1 oz chicken
5 oz ground beef
veggies stir fried in butter

*Meal 5*

tuna
1/2 tbsp flax
3 oz ground beef
red pepper

Total:   1418    
Fat: 77  690  48% 
  Sat: 21  188  13% 
  Poly: 7  60  4% 
  Mono: 8  70  5% 
Carbs: 28  70  5% 
  Fiber: 10  0  0% 
Protein: 168  673  47% 


But i'm hungry, so I may have something else


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

*New Goals, Same Journal* 

*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
little less than 1/4 cup SCO
1 scoop protein

*Meal 2*

4.5 oz chicken
1 oz cheddar 

*Confession*

Had a cashew incident  (1 oz)

*Meal 3* PWO

Timmy's coffee w/ cream
1.3 srving PP
1 tsp Glut
5 strawberries
1 tbsp cream

*Water* = 3.5 litres

I'm hopped up on ephedrine and caffeine   :bounce:

Had a good workout ...but everything felt very heavy today...w8's were the same, just felt heavy.

*PG Pullups, super slow* 6, 5, 5

*T-Bar Row w/ V-bar* bar+50/10 x 3

*Seated RG Cable Row* 90/10 x 3

*RG Hammer Strength Pulldown* 90/10, 110/8 x 2
*Straight Arm Pulldown* 60/12, 65/12, 70/12

*Rack Pulls* 135/12, 155/10, 155/6, 135/8


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

You might want to post your new plan? 

180 P 70 C 72 F  1648 cals in 6 meals

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Why the FUQ is everything so heavy??? I only took a week off!!!!  I felt like a total whimp today, despite having lots of energy 

*Flat DB Press* 30/12, 30/10, 35/8 ....felt wussy...that was hard, didn't wanna do another set.

*High Cable Fly* 25/12, 30/10...90 RI

*Mid Cable Fly* 30/10, 25/12...90 RI

*Low Cable Fly* 25/10, 20/10...90 RI

*Hammer Press* 70/8 x 3

I've come to the conclusion that the hammer press machines are useless

*Machine Fly* 60/12, 60/12, 65/8 + 50/6

*SB DB Pullover* 25/15 x 2


Ran the stairs today...mostly just to warm up my legs so I could stretch....3x3...90 RI


*Meal 1*

2 coffee
2 tbsp cream
1.25 srving protein

*Meal 2*

tuna
1 tbsp mayo

*Meal 3* 

1.25 srving protein
2 tbsp cream 

*Meal 4*

1.25 srving PP
1 egg
5 strawberries
green apple
coffee w/ cream and NO SWEETNER...don't like it anymore 

*Confession*

celery w/ peanut butter

*Meal 5*

6 oz chicken
1 oz cheese
green beans

*Meal 6*

1/2 cup chili (approx breakdown)
1 protein cookie:

215 cals
10 fat
16 carb
5.6 fibre
19 protein 


Totals not including cookie above:

Total:   1610    
Fat: 78  698  44% 
  Sat: 13  121  8% 
  Poly: 5  43  3% 
  Mono: 15  132  8% 
Carbs: 53  176  11% 
  Fiber: 9  0  0% 
Protein: 179  717  45% 


*water*  4.5 litres

I think I'm gonna have to add flax back tomorrow.


----------

